# Sick Tetra



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 3 neons in my 10 gal tank. One of them looks like the whole back of his tailsection is frayed. The odd thing is that his tail itself is fine, so it hasn't been bitten, I don't think. Anyway, his tail is more of a pink color than the normal bright red you expect to see on a tetra. I just pulled out the filter bag and added a dose of pimafix in there. Any idea what's wrong with him? It's just the tail right now, the rest of him looks normal. He's swimming and still eating, but I know he doesn't look right. The other 2 tetras, the 3 danios, 2 platies and the pleco are all fine.

I just noticed, when he was in a better light that it looks like he has a couple of small black ulcerations back there too. And a little of the scales appear to be sloughing off. Bacteria maybe?

Ok I'm not the best artist, but hopefully you can kinda tell what's going on ... first pic is one I pulled online of a healthy tetra, and I tried to edit it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do the black dots look alive? 
They could be a parasite of some type.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Actually, I finally got a magnifying glass out and it almost looks like there's a tiny hairlike thing (less than 1/4 inch long) hanging into one of the black spots. I don't know if it's just more messed up torn scales, or not. I don't have any way of getting close enough to take a really good look. If it is a parasite, I assume I need to treat this fish and the whole tank, correct? 

The poor little tetra's tail is so messed up, it's sad.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok now he's gasping for air, and it looks like the whole back end was shredded. Is there anything I can do? I can't get a close enough look to see if the black spots with the bit of stuff sticking out is just more damaged infected fins, or if it's actually something on him. I'm thinking he's not going to make it, but if I can get some meds that would be great, if anyone has suggestions.

Also, should I medicate my tank? I don't want the others to get whatever is wrong with him.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

remove him to a seperatte tank or bowl with no other fish and contiue to medicate. If this setup is cycled thats a plus but if not the tetra my die but at least you saved the rest of your tank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to respond, but your neon has Neon Disease, Pleistophora. it does affect a few other species, but neons are hit the hardest. The paleness of the red in the tail, and then the rest of the tail, is the main symptom, often followed by two yellow dots which eventually burst to release the spores.
Secondary infections often set in as well, resulting in the white fuzz you see.

It is very contagious if an affected fish should die in the tank, so get that fish out of there pronto! If you're in time, you can remove the fish before the sporidians causing this disease burst out and get into the tank.

There are no practical cures.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure TOS is right as usual with the diagnosis. It is highly contagious. Removal of the infected fish is very important. Here's a site that says something about it : http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html#NTD


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

So I probably should put him to sleep then right? I took him out of the tank yesterday shortly after I noticed that something was wrong with him. The other 2 tetras seem fine, although they're unhappy about only being a pair. I guess I'll watch them for a week or 2 and get them a buddy if they stay ok. Will this hurt my other fish? Platies, Danios, and a Clown pleco in the tank with the tetras. I see the site notes danios as being susceptible (sp). I hope they're ok.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i would differnetly remove him to a different tank because its Highly contagious or put him down what ever you find the best option


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I understand that it is contagious...I took him out yesterday, as I already mentioned. It says that danios are prone to it, but what about the platies and pleco? If the tank is already filled with the bacteria, are all the fish just doomed?

And for that matter? Where did it come from? I've had all of these fish together in the same tank for over 6 months. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well fish can be carriers of diseases and show no signs, it could of been water quality that stressed the fish out or something like that so it wasn't so strong and couldn't defend the disease anymore, but i am really sorry for you !!


----------

